# How do you Transport your target sights to competition?



## burrellbl (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello Everyone, 

My girlfriend recently bought me a new bow case for my birthday, (yup, she's a keeper), and I was wanting to see how people transport their target sights. I know a fair portion of archers simply leave there sight on their bow and put it in the case, but I have an older sight (sure-loc challenger) and prefer to take it down so my fiberoptics protective tubing doesnt get pressed on the bow case. I have always transported the sight in the hard case that come with the sure-loc sight, but was curious what DIY, or simple purchases people have made to protect this multi-hundred dollar investment. 

I will post picture later, but was curious all the same. 

Thank you for the advice in advance.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

If the sight extension bar allows the sight to be positioned close enough to the riser such that the sight/scope protrudes less than the limb pockets (most modern compounds), I just pull the sight in as far as possible and case the bow with sight installed. In the olden days of less reflexed risers, I removed the sight and put it in its own case. When I fly with a bow, the target sight goes in a small hardside pistol case in my carry-on bag.

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

The truck. 
Seriously, though, with my shibuyas, as per nestly's method, I just collapse the bar all the way in against the handle and lock it down with the knob. They fit in the case (or the passenger seat  ) just like that. If you lock it down good it doesn't come loose and fly around inside the case.....

lee.


----------



## So_cal hunter88 (Oct 14, 2014)

I carry two sights in their own case 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

On bow in bow case!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

In bow case. Bow with shelf down, slide extension under - scope up, towel around scope housing to prevent bumping while handling bow case. So far bumpy roads and "gorillas" ain't caused a problem.........


----------



## keepnitgreen (Feb 28, 2012)

I keep my sight and 2 scopes in a sight case made by Avalon. I keep that case in a duffle bag with other miscellaneous gear I bring to the range with me whenever I go ie. release, small tools, binos, etc. 
May not be for everyone, but works well for me. Sight is protected, and always bringing that small duffle bag with me ensures I don't forget anything.


----------



## "X" RING (Oct 10, 2009)

I put my sight bar in close to the bow for local travel and sight in a separate small hard case for long distance traveling .


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

My Axcel CXLs go into their own hard cases that they come in and then go in my bow case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

For me, it depends on the case. I have an older SKB hard case that does not have enough internal clearance to leave the sight on the bow. The sight comes off and is stored by itself. On my SKB soft case, I can leave the sight on and pack everything together.


----------



## farsight (Apr 8, 2012)

I detach the sight from the riser and put the screw back into the extension bar. I leave the sight block mounted where ever it was. The whole thing goes into the foam padded case that came with the sight. If I am flying I have a carved out spot in my travel hard case that holds the sight and I don't use the sight case.


----------



## FlaPmjoe65 (Jan 24, 2017)

I bought a padded camera case for my daughter. Works great


----------



## hamnguyen (Apr 1, 2014)

In a separate case that's padded for my shibuya sights.


----------



## Spike76 (Aug 19, 2018)

lees said:


> The truck.
> Seriously, though, with my shibuyas, as per nestly's method, I just collapse the bar all the way in against the handle and lock it down with the knob. They fit in the case (or the passenger seat  ) just like that. If you lock it down good it doesn't come loose and fly around inside the case.....
> 
> lee.


Same for me as well, never had the sight damaged.


----------



## 1trakryder (Sep 8, 2014)

The Challenger comes with a case and the scope mount is designed to go back on securely right where it was when you took it off. No reason not to just stay safe and use it as designed. Doesn’t take much longer than some of the other suggestions and certainly is as secure as it gets.


----------



## Ye'Ol'Fart (Aug 9, 2016)

Off the bow in the bow case, with pin taken off too, I use a Sure-Loc also.


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

In a small pistol padded case.
Remove the scope and rod from sight and place it all in the small case.


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

My case has pluckable foam, so I just made a hole for the scope to fit in to. Works great









Sent from my SM-N920R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ITSupportGuy (Apr 5, 2017)

I retract my Sure-Loc sight and keep it mounted. I remove my scope and put it into an old iPhone box with foam glued to the inside top/bottom to keep the optics safe. 


Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

MOHALucan said:


> My case has pluckable foam, so I just made a hole for the scope to fit in to. Works great


That's a really neat setup.


----------

